# Call of Duty Elite Facing Server Issues



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Call of Duty Elite Facing Server Issues*









_
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3_ is arguably the year’s most anticipated game, and is expected to break sales record set by _Call of Duty: Black Ops_ last year. Along with _MW3_, Activision has introduced Call of Duty Elite, a combination of free and paid stats tracking system, but many who tried to sign up for the service today were greeted with an error. Servers stress from high demand has been blamed for the trouble.

Today, Beachhead Studios’ Chacko Sonny released a statement regarding the situation on behalf of Activision:_Registration requests for our new live service Call of Duty Elite are exceeding even our most optimistic expectations, which is creating a bottleneck and some players have not been able to register. We have already registered hundreds of thousands of players and we are working around the clock to increase our capacity as quickly as possible._​Sonny also said that players will not lose any of their stats during the downtime:_Please be assured your gameplay data is safe and that whenever you successfully register for Call of Duty Elite, all of your data will be waiting for you. So enjoy the game, start ranking up and we assure you we are working around the clock to accommodate every player who wants to be a part of Call of Duty Elite as quickly as possible. We will update you frequently to keep you informed._​Have you experienced any problems?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Yea I'm registered and it will not load at all. It says problem communicating with the server and goes back to the title screen.


----------

